# Freeview box to replace Analogue



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Hi.

My current set up with TiVo is Sky (scart) and analogue (aerial). With the digital switch over I'm looking to replace the analogue feed with Freeview.

Is there a Freeview box out there that works with TiVo and outputs via RF? I've searched the forum and it seems that Freeview boxes change very frequently. A lot of them don't do RF output, only pass through. To record from both sources I need one that has RF output.

It would also be nice if the box has a scart output as well which I can then feed into the TiVo's VCR scart. I'd like to be able to do this so I can watch something on Freeview while TiVo is recording from Sky and get the better picture quality than watching the RF feed.

I've only just made the switch over to the AltEPG. All these changes seem to be happening at once!


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

I've used a Panasonic TUCT20 in the past but they haven't been sold for years. I don't think you will find many Freeview stb's of any make with RF output on sale anymore so you will be best looking for a 2nd hand item on one of the on line auction sites.

Alternatively you could try using an RF modulator with the stb. e.g.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/programmable-universal-modulator-33050


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Still sell thomson dti 2300s which have rf output @ tivocentral.co.uk/freeview


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think its worth pointing out that the AltEPG does not currently support a dual platform Sky and Freeview box setup and currently also seems to have no plans to do so. So if you also plan to keep your Sky box in use with your Tivo this could be a somewhat futile search.

With digital switchover going through fully by April 2012 there will surely have to be a current Freeview STB with an RF output that the Digital Switchover team are using in the homes of people who qualify for their help and who only have old tvs with no SCART sockets.

They do exist. My 25year old Grundig Super Colour 16" is still serving me perfectly well on F1 race days with my Freeview box connected to one Tivo by SCART and then using the RF output from the Tivo to the Grundig Super Colour in order to let me view the Driver Tracker on Red Button channel 301 whilst I watch the main race on my main television connected to my other Tivo with a Sky Digibox connected to it by SCART. Its of course worth pointing out that a redundant Tivo is itself capable of serving as a SCART to RF modulator device for an old tv with no SCART sockets and does a much better job of it than the standalone SCART to RF converter boxes that you can also buy in my experience.


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Pete77 said:


> I think its worth pointing out that the AltEPG does not currently support a dual platform Sky and Freeview box setup and currently also seems to have no plans to do so.


I know that's the stated position, but I've never understood in what way it's unsupported. Using the existing image you still have the option in guided setup of Digital Satellite/Digital terrestrial, and it will still download data for both. Perhaps it's unsupported only if you use the new Altepg image.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Johnbyte said:


> I know that's the stated position, but I've never understood in what way it's unsupported. Using the existing image you still have the option in guided setup of Digital Satellite/Digital terrestrial, and it will still download data for both. Perhaps it's unsupported only if you use the new Altepg image.


I was just going from the statements made by the AltEPG Project leading types.

However if in fact the option is still supported by the original Tivo 2.5.5 image then all the more reason not to go through all the faff of pulling the hard drive and reimaging with the AltEPG image.


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Pete77 said:


> However if in fact the option is still supported by the original Tivo 2.5.5 image then all the more reason not to go through all the faff of pulling the hard drive and reimaging with the AltEPG image.


Agreed. To someone like me, without much experience, re-imaging presents a host of opportunities for getting it wrong. Using the existing image was far simpler (for me), with no downside - yet.


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> I was just going from the statements made by the AltEPG Project leading types.


Like this one?


> Q: Can I use Freeview + Sky at the same time?
> A: Yes you can - during Guided Setup select the option for "Digital Satellite + Digital Cable/Digital Terrestrial" and then choose either Freeview or Virgin + Sky or Freesat


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Trinitron said:


> Like this one?


They obviously changed their mind at some point. Originally they said they weren't going to support dual source EPG setups.

I think I do remember that they suddenly indicated that they had found a setting that potentially allowed them to make this option possible even though they had originally thought they wouldn't be able to.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

No you are confusing this with the support for analogue programme line-ups. There was never any statement that a dual source lineup (Freeview + Sky) would not be supported.

Freeview + Sky/Freesat (dual source) has been working since almost the beginning of alpha testing.

.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

I have to say I was also under the impression that a only a single-platform-per-box was supported by altEPG.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

tonywalk said:


> I have to say I was also under the impression that a only a single-platform-per-box was supported by altEPG.


I can assure you that's not the case.

My own TiVo on AltEPG is dual source, Freeview + Sky. (and has been so since May 28th).

.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It was originally intended not to support it; many people asked for it; support got added. The joy of a volunteer based system!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> It was originally intended not to support it; many people asked for it; support got added. The joy of a volunteer based system!


Yes obviously that is what happened. I have followed the AltEPG developments quite closely since early May and at that time dual platform support clearly did not exist and it was stated that it was too complicated for the AltEPG to provide support for it.

I am beginning to conclude that spitfires simply enjoys winding people up. Whilst I concede that I may inadvertently also do that from time to time in some of my posts it is not my main actual reason for posting on the forum.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Are you going for the clean sweep of having every active thread closed?

Mind you, given this forum is of limited usefulness now and the activity is all over at altepg.com, I'm not sure why OzSat is especially bothered.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Mind you, given this forum is of limited usefulness now and the activity is all over at altepg.com, I'm not sure why OzSat is especially bothered.


I tend to believe that a forum member has been making rather active use of the Report Post button in the last 24 hours rather than ozsat having suddenly changed his nature (not forgetting that he has always prided himself on being a "very nice moderator").

I do think it was a shame that the "You Can Make A Claim Against Tivo" thread was closed rather than the offending post(s) simply being removed (but that would mean rather more in the way of slow and careful reading for ozsat to do and editing decisions are always controversial). However a counter argument is perhaps that it is better for that discussion not to continue in public if the AltEPG is to have a future.

However there is a great danger that everyone will now simply migrate across to Tivoland for forum discussion if every thread here is closed. I think it would be better if offending posts were removed from threads even though I freely admit that some of mine could well be in the firing line.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Thanks to everyone for their advice. I've ordered one from TiVo Central.


----------



## Steve_K (May 5, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Still sell thomson dti 2300s which have rf output @ tivocentral.co.uk/freeview


And FWIW if anyone is still wondering which box to get, those from Mike are very good. Two days running now there's not enough DTT signal for my BT Vision box to pick up BBC1 in the morning but the 2300 that is lower down the RF chain picks it up fine.


----------

